# Went to a baseball game by myself



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

The other day I attended the Padres/Marlins game at Petco Park by myself. I was all worried about being able to find the stadium first and then parking. Plus driving in cities makes me anxious, even a smaller sized city like San Diego. The ultimate triumph for me would be if I could drive in New York City but that will probably never happen cause if I ever have to go there, I'll use public transportation or take cabs. 

This was a day game so there wasn't much traffic going into the stadium so I ended up getting there about two hours prior to the start time. This meant that I was able to find parking easily within a couple blocks of the park. 

My ticket was a folded piece of paper because I had purchased it online and I was worried that I was going to hold up the line getting in thanks to me being an idiot and not knowing how that kind of ticket worked. Once again my fears went unfounded. 

As for the game itself, I stayed for all nine innings, something I never do with my dad. I had a beer, a hot dog, some peanuts, and bought a new Padres hat. I didn't talk to anyone around me and the most cheering I did was clapping. That's about all I could do. Even if the Padres had hit a walk off grand slam in the bottom of the 9th, I wouldn't be able to yell and scream like a normal person at a game would.


----------



## elph (Jun 4, 2007)

Baseball games are great! Honestly, I love going to them. It turns out that no body else cares what you are doing and there is usually some drunk guy in the stands acting like an idiot so I never feel like everybody is looking at me (because obviously, they are looking at him). 

That is awesome. Congratulations. :banana


----------



## Gena320 (Jul 1, 2007)

I don't like driving in big cities either and, like you, I'm incapable of yelling and screaming at a game like a "normal" person would...but I don't care.

Anyhow, I just wanted to say that I think you did good..it sounds like you really enjoyed yourself...and I hope you go to many more games in the future.


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

Great job. It's not easy going to a game yourself. I went to a basketball game myself once and once the game starts it gets easier to just enjoy it and not worry. Those paper tickets are weird, I agree, and I am seeing them more and more these days.


----------

